# YES THEY DO BURY IN GRAVEL



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

Everyone always wants to know if rays will bury them selves in gravel yes they will it makes no difference if you have sand or gravel from my findings as long as the gravel is smooth here is a pic. .:nod:


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

wow, cool. i was wondering. thanx.


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

Ill take one more and post it. Soon.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet 
i thought the only bury in the sand


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)




----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice pic i take it its the motoro in your avatar because it a really nice looking one
dixon


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

did you watch it bury itself?

thats a nice ray you got there man, cute to


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

Yes I watched it bury its self and no it's not my motoro ray it was my HUMEROSA ray this one.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice shot man


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

great pics, beware the non-piranha potm is coming up


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

Thanks for the good words I know it's comming up but I always have to much trouble trying to enter Im not to good at this comp stuff you should make it easy like JUDDES douse







.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

iv seen them bury themselves in sand but never gravel before. nice


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

here's one of the motoro buryd Inthe gravel


----------



## Vip (Apr 20, 2004)

are they freshwater? i never new there were fresh water rays, anyone have a website?


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

Yes they are freshwater there are a few sites but none of them are very good. But if you want to see more ray pic's go to freshwater stingrays.com or wilddiscus.com there the best.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice ray


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

What size tank are they in and how big are they?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Vip said:


> are they freshwater? i never new there were fresh water rays, anyone have a website?


Here's a link to my general guide to Freshwater Stingray care.


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

Sweet picture. Worthy of Non-P POTM submission if you ask me.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sweet i only thought they did that in sand.


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

There in a 150gal right now but Im going to up grade very soon to a 360gal as soon as I can find the one I want im looking for one thats 36" wide 96" long 24"high. The Humerosa ray is 12" the motoro ray is 10" and there's a pair of marble motoros in there 7" each. So you can see the need for an up grade soon.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Damn you have some nice rays. Hopefully one day I get to see your set-ups.


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

Thanks Mike.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

how big will they get??


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

I think that the Humerosa gets to be around 13"to14" wide and the motoros around 18"to 24" wide but Im not realy sure.


----------

